# GBA game reviews



## CLu` (Oct 19, 2003)

I hate creating topics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but...

I just wanted to know what's going on with the GBA reviews section of the board. I enjoy reading peoples reviews of various games, but there hasn't been a new review since March. There have been a number of extremely good games that I would've loved to read reviews for from a GBATemp Magazine staff member. I know one of the major reasons would be lack of time, but I just wanted to know that's all.


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 19, 2003)

Ähm...don't do some people post small reviews in the topics of the games comeing out newly some times?


----------



## CLu` (Oct 19, 2003)

I read all those reviews. But I'm refering to reviews done by the Magazine staff members.


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, if kivan wants to give me posting primisions to that section i will post reviews there.


----------



## CLu` (Oct 19, 2003)

I was thinking it should be an open forum now. Where members can post their own reviews for GBA games and the old magazine staff can moderate the forum ie. Jex-, Solution_9, etc. I think something should be done with it because it's just there doing nothing.


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 19, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> Well, if kivan wants to give me posting primisions to that section i will post reviews there.


It's definitly better you don't get that right there


----------



## Calogero91 (Oct 19, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Oct 20 2003 said:


> I was thinking it should be an open forum now. Where members can post their own reviews for GBA games and the old magazine staff can moderate the forum ie. Jex-, Solution_9, etc. I think something should be done with it because it's just there doing nothing.


Good idea if it was an open forum we can all write gba reviews and post them


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 19, 2003)

It is already somehow... post your reviews to the game news topic. There it makes the most sense to search for reviews too.


----------



## CLu` (Oct 19, 2003)

Actually those topics usually contain things like, "OH MY GOD. I've been waiting for this game for ages." or the ever so popular, "I want this game where can I download it?" There are others however that say, "Ok, well it's a game about xxxx and I think it's ok." 

I'm talking about in-depth reviews about the story, graphics, gameplay, sound and overall playability and enjoyment of the game itself.

I'm not asking for a new forum. I'm just trying to revive an old forum with a new idea.


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 19, 2003)

Hm... if you can't express your idea there... it's really dead...
"Your face, your ass... where's the difference, *BLAM*"


----------



## CLu` (Oct 20, 2003)

Exactly. The review forum is dead. 

But if it was open to all members it would attract a lot of attention.


----------



## Saria (Oct 20, 2003)

I'd offer to write a review or two.....


----------



## Smef (Oct 20, 2003)

It should be done like a regular staff IMO.  It's more like a magazine that way.  I'd be willing to write a (short) review of (almost) every game that shows up on the news area.

you could also just look on gameFAQs


----------



## phuzzz (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> I was thinking it should be an open forum now. Where members can post their own reviews for GBA games and the old magazine staff can moderate the forum ie. Jex-, Solution_9, etc. I think something should be done with it because it's just there doing nothing.


Yeah, but you're gonna get people that just write "OMG this game is sooooo cul, iz teh best game EVAR!!!1!1!!111!" or "This game is the suz!  It's really gey, you have to be flaming to want to play this game!" This isn't exactly a quality review, you know?  But, if you were to have it where you write a review, then have the staff approve of it, then get it posted, that would work.

As I understand, most of them are in school, making it difficult to review.  However, I do believe that we shouldn't limit to just GBA games; there are many reviews for other systems that would be benificial.  I also think we shouldn't be limited to popular games/games that we think are great.  I need to know when there's a sucky game out there.


----------



## CLu` (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> QUOTE(CLu` @ Oct 19 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking it should be an open forum now. Where members can post their own reviews for GBA games and the old magazine staff can moderate the forum ie. Jex-, Solution_9, etc. I think something should be done with it because it's just there doing nothing.
> ...


Only serious reviews would be accepted. If someone creates a topic just to say, "Super Mario Advance 4 sucks. It's ghey" then it would be closed, that's where the moderators come in. But if they said something like that after someone gave a review of the game then it wouldn't really be a problem, that's a personal opinion. Remember that this forum would have rules just like all the other forums on the board.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 20, 2003)

I have some reviews written up but am afraid to PM KiVan. I'm afraid that I might end up like the rest of the review people and just stop making reviews even though I want to make them right now.


----------



## x-power (Oct 20, 2003)

me getting lazy posting NEWS in gbatemp forum


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE(x-power @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> me getting lazy post NEWS now


I don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## Saria (Oct 20, 2003)

I actually support Clu` on this suggestion.
It would be down to the Moderators to maintain a sense of professionalism with regards to the way a review is written.

Mind you it isnt our daily job - we aren't all journo's, so logically one would not expect everyone to be concise in the way they write their reviews.
So that would be at the Moderators discretion, as to whether the review is suitable.
Everyone should be given a chance to write a review...after all, it is the members that make the forum what it is.... sounds naff but without members the forum wouldn't be what it is today.
And multiple reviews of a particular game would be benificial to the readers, so they get a wide array of opinions about what was thought of the game.

Great Idea Clu` - This get's my "Thumb's Up"


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> I actually support Clu` on this suggestion.
> It would be down to the Moderators to maintain a sense of professionalism with regards to the way a review is written.


I used to be the magazine editor. If anyone is willing to undertake that position in my stead, I don't see why not.

I'm supportive of Clu. I want to see the mag resurrected, but I can't find the time to review titles (or even play a lot of them anymore!). We had a "format" we were supposed to stick to that Alexander suggested, but I think we all deviated from it somewhat (I deviated the least, but it was hard to make).  

I'll post more in the morning. I'm pretty tired here.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## CLu` (Oct 19, 2003)

I hate creating topics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but...

I just wanted to know what's going on with the GBA reviews section of the board. I enjoy reading peoples reviews of various games, but there hasn't been a new review since March. There have been a number of extremely good games that I would've loved to read reviews for from a GBATemp Magazine staff member. I know one of the major reasons would be lack of time, but I just wanted to know that's all.


----------



## phuzzz (Oct 20, 2003)

Mind you, I'm not saying Clu''s (dang it, how do you make your name possesive?) idea is bad.  In fact, I'm kinda saying the same thing, it's just the moderators would see all the reviews in a queue before it gets posted.  That way, we don't have people posting one sentence stuff, then 10 people telling him that you can't do that before the thread closes.  You know, just making it easier on the moderators so they don't go crazy or anything (ha, like they aren't already..... wait, guys, what are doing with ax?..... guys?).

Of course, I might be living my own little world where everything I think up works.  A queue type thing might not be possible (I have no idea how Invision works and what it's capable of).  If it isn't, then you may completely throw away my idea.  And listen to Clu'.  Since he seems to have a clue.  AHAHAHAHAHA..... you get it?  Clu'.... clue.... you know?  It's funny because they sound the same...... and..... I'm not funny, am I?


----------



## Darkforce (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah I'd love for something like this to happen. I'd love to post up some reviews but at the moment that's not possible, the forum for reviews is literally dead so why not make it available to those whom want to post reviews.

It could easily work out...Simply post some rules on the format and layout of the reviews (i.e. minimum word length maybe, and things like what marks are out of and what they are given to...i.e. graphics, sounds, gameplay, lifespan, multiplayer if so or whatever...), then get some people (i.e. the existing staff) to moderate the section, who can then delete any inappropriate reviews or prehaps review them over before going up. Also we could make the board like the GBA Temp Gallery where no one else should post after that thread...as to avoid anyone criticizing anyone elses reviews.

We could just do GBA games or even have another board underneath for other game formats.


I'd love for somthing to happen as regards this and it wouldn't really take much work considering most of it is already in place.


----------



## x-power (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Oct 20 2003 said:


> QUOTE(x-power @ Oct 19 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > me getting lazy post NEWS now
> ...


sorry posted in worng Forum's


----------



## Opium (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Oct 20 2003 said:


> Yeah I'd love for something like this to happen. I'd love to post up some reviews but at the moment that's not possible, the forum for reviews is literally dead so why not make it available to those whom want to post reviews.
> 
> It could easily work out...Simply post some rules on the format and layout of the reviews (i.e. minimum word length maybe, and things like what marks are out of and what they are given to...i.e. graphics, sounds, gameplay, lifespan, multiplayer if so or whatever...), then get some people (i.e. the existing staff) to moderate the section, who can then delete any inappropriate reviews or prehaps review them over before going up. Also we could make the board like the GBA Temp Gallery where no one else should post after that thread...as to avoid anyone criticizing anyone elses reviews.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly interested in this idea, if something like this went ahead the reviews would definatly have the be approved by a mod before they were posted because if people just posted them they may be completely inappropriate and dozens of people may have already read it before a mod got onto it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perhaps do away with the whole Magazine game reviews board and setup a new section to the site devoted to gba game reviews. Where people would just fill out a form with there review and click submit. The person or persons in charge of the review section would either then accept of decline the submmision. If it was accepted it would as a proper review and not just as a topic in a forum.


----------



## CLu` (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for the support. I really appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I like the idea of the review forum being like the GBATemp gallery. It would be very organised and you can find a review with ease. The idea of the mods reviewing each review before it's posted in the forum I'm not to keen of. If there is a heavy flow of traffic in this forum it might become very difficult and tiring for the mods to have to read all the reviews and approve them. I think that members should be able to post their review and when a mod comes online and reviews it then he/she can decide if it should be removed. Also some members feel intimidated by mods and won't submit their review it that were the procedure.


----------



## dice (Oct 20, 2003)

I kinda think that it's a great idea. I've made a couple of reviews which have recieved very positive comments on. I haven't been doing any reviews in a while but this would be a good time to brush up on my skills. So if this goes ahead expect me there to help out.


----------



## Opium (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Oct 20 2003 said:


> Also some members feel intimidated by mods and won't submit their review it that were the procedure.


People feel intimidated by us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Well I'm trying to pass this idea about having a review section around with the other staff at the moment, but I'm not sure about anything much yet.


----------



## Maks (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Oct 20 2003 said:


> I used to be the magazine editor. If anyone is willing to undertake that position in my stead, I don't see why not.


I'd love to do it!


----------



## CLu` (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium  @ Oct 21 2003 said:


> Well I'm trying to pass this idea about having a review section around with the other staff at the moment, but I'm not sure about anything much yet.



Great! Thanks for presenting the idea to the staff. I really would like to see this forum revamped. I use to write reviews a loooong time ago, but I'll start writing again if this is given the green light.


----------



## dice (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah I'm up for the idea. I don't see why we shouldn't give this a shot, besides if things go badly it can easily be stopped.


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone's contacted someone like KiVan about this cause I think it's a great idea yet not even a word of it catually going to take has been mentioned... And it's been at least 2 weeks now.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 4, 2003)

Well, I've got an idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If ANY member would like to write a review for a particular Gameboy Advance game that hasn't already been reviewed, why don't you write out the review and PM or e-mail it to one of us?
And if it passes our inspection then we can post it in the reviews section?


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah sure I have like 6 or 7 reviews. If you like them I may start making more reviews later on... I'll have to send them later though.


----------



## Opium (Nov 9, 2003)

Well I did ask the staff a long time ago and I only got one reply, form Koekie saying it was a good idea and he'd like to see something like that happen. You can sort of see how my enthusiasm drained when after weeks there is only one reply. We need KiVan back! He's the best person to get things done around gbatemp. The staff discuss stuff but nothing gets done, I think that's a bit of a problem.
I'd still like to see a proper review section to gbatemp though.


----------



## Maks (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah me to, I would love to contribute reviews and help out with this section.


----------



## CLu` (Nov 11, 2003)

I thought everyone forgot about this. 

I'm glad that people still remember because I would really like to see this happen. We have too many good games just passing through without anyone to give a decent review on the game. If they post their review in the games' release thread it usually gets lost in all the other posts.

I think that this would attract more members to the board as well. If we had a lively review section on the board it would really be a great addition.

I also think that it might be too much of a hassle for members to PM their reviews to a mod or supervisor, it might discourage some members to submit reviews as well (I gave my reason why in a previous post). As I mentioned before it should be an open forum where we can all post reviews freely without worrying about if it will be posted on the board and so on. If it is somewhat inappropriate material it can easily be deleted or edited. I think it should just be an opinionated forum where we can all agree and disagree with what someone has to say, but not in the original review, a seperate thread can be created to say why you either disagree or agree. People like to debate and we should leave this area open to keep the forum lively and popular.

That's my basic description of how I think the forum should be structured. Thanks for reading.


----------

